# central locking fuse



## billnorfolk (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopeing you guys accross the pond can help,the fuse on my central locking has blown ,there are 2 fuse boxes on the xtrail i have one is under the steering wheel right hand side UK,the other is under the hood battery side.Neither of them show a fuse for central locking .The symptems are i can open drivers doos manually with the key ,all other doors remain locked.The drivers door is mechanical which then activates the other doors electrically,sugests a fuse blown but where is it?

Car is a 2004 dci 2.2 diesel sport


----------

